# controlador de temperatura con termopar



## aruma (Abr 5, 2010)

Hola me dejaron de proyecto un controlador de temperatura con termopar y sin pic, ni microcontrolador, en donde  el controlador es un amplificador operacional y comparadores, hay dos señales de salida una es cuando la T> se debe activar un ventilador y la otra es T< se debe activar un calefactor. Esto se debe visualizar en un LCD.

La verdad ya no se como hacerlo hice este circuito pero no me salio 

Ver el archivo adjunto pro.rar espero sus aportaciones por que ya no se que hacer..


----------



## Cacho (Abr 5, 2010)

A leer por acá, que te puede servir de orientación:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/sirve-cada-cosa-33834/

Saludos


----------

